
Show HN: Instagram Activity Automation Script - timgrossmann
https://github.com/timgrossmann/InstaPy
======
fm328
Hi, this is pretty cool. Is there a way to implement your script for two
instagram accounts simultaneously?

~~~
timgrossmann
Hey, yeah sure. Should be no problem, i haven't tried this yet but just create
2 scripts and enter your username and password in the InstaPy(username="",
password="") constructor. Then just use 2 Terminal windows/tabs to run both of
them separately.

Have fun

